# How Did I Do This?



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

... no Photoshop trickery.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

paper tube (tunnel vision, heheh)


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Totally tubular.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

i would say a tube of some sort also.
i am not to fond of them myself just something about them that makes my eyes hurt

but then my eyes hurt all the time lol.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Something like this? Except I used a slight oval.(and trickery)


----------



## Crawdaddy (May 24, 2004)

Beautiful models Capt. Ray!


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Now for my guess. You used a magnifying glass held in front of a the lens.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i was thinking something held in front of the lens but was put off by the circular shapes looking so much like my webcam that i just cannot guess.

actually i will guess...

lightbulbs spring to mind for some reason.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm thinking a tube as well. Paper towel or TP tube is what comes to mind.


----------



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

I'm also guessing TP tube as well.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

guess we will not find out huh?


----------



## Baystlth1 (Sep 26, 2006)

It looks porcelin, like you are looking through a coffee mug. The lady bug makes me think it is something from the kitchen.


----------



## Baystlth1 (Sep 26, 2006)

A coffee mug without a bottom, of course. And I've never seen one of those, so....
I am suppose to be working, not racking my brain on this photo.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Sorry guys, I forgot all about this one. Everyone that said I was shooting through something was technically correct but Baystlth1 was the closest with the porcelain guess. It was a decorative miniature porcelain birdhouse with entry holes on both sides. I was holding it in front of the lens an moving it around forwards or backwards until I liked the framing.


----------

